# Skyscraper heights, 1900 - 2100 AD



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

Using wjfox's data projections, I wouldn't be surprised if our cities look like this just before the end of this century.

Taken from *Commandant*'s post from the Fictional Architecture thread.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

No. Considering that in 100 years the tallest buildings will be only twice the size of the tallest today.


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

Ekk, so ugly!!


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

Guaporense said:


> No. Considering that in 100 years the tallest buildings will be only twice the size of the tallest today.


Ok, so maybe another 500 years?


----------



## 10123 (Feb 23, 2009)

I doubt it tbh, perhaps half the density, the trend is for glass, unusual shapes and eco friendly developments, and those developments don't really fit either. Even more un-likely in UK cities with all listed buildings it would be very hard to achieve anything like that without getting rid of half of the listed buildings.


----------

